# RAF Newton



## vogelport (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys

I was on my way to Lincoln and passed this amazing place. I didn't know it was RAF Newton at the time, i just thought it was an abondoned housing estate or something like that. So, I only found out about the PIR's afterwards. I was there for maybe 5 minutes before the van and man turned up to tell me to get lost. Anyway, I managed to get a couple of external pics


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah keep an eye out for them but the white van man just pleasantly reminds you its private land

you'll have to get back and see some more its a big site


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 13, 2009)

Get back there its a massive place, once you know your way around its ok


----------



## MD (Mar 13, 2009)

It's a cracking site 
Pm me I'll help you with some info
If you return ( map )


----------



## vogelport (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah i'd like a good look around there, i'll definatley be going back. MD - pm me mate!


----------



## urbanstuart (Mar 16, 2009)

Been here about 3 times now, it's a very big place to explore in 1 day.
Security are on patrol more often now.


----------



## jess81 (Jul 3, 2009)

jess81 said:


> See i live at the newton site so regularly visit the old the base, i love it, the old cinema inside is amazing and the old office block is quite creepy with most of it boarded up so you can't see a thing.
> It does somewhat sadden me though as the houses are so beautiful, i never understood why they didn't sell those off too.
> it's great at night too, it isn't that much of a dangerous derelict place like alot i have seen apart from the one house that was half burnt down last year you should stay away from that one, you can easily get round most of the site if you are careful, its very overgrown so my trip down there in a skirt with stilletos was very funny!!
> most of the houses are boarded up now but a few you can get in like number 13, i remember going in that one, the old park is creepy and saddening, funny though that they left that park in tact yet the childrens park in the newton part the sold off got ripped out.
> ...


----------



## Intron (Jul 3, 2009)

Any one interested in going should probably go sooner rather than later.
The A46 that runs past the site is being expanded into a Dual carriageway this will mean that the road will be even closer to the site to the point its encroaching in. Also this probably means that the its prime for development once the road expansion is finished.

edit to my previous comments the houses wont be knocked down for the site just be much closer to the main road  so thankfully they wont be knocking any down as of yet


----------



## richmoss (Aug 4, 2009)

*raf newton*

Some fab shots here,I was stationed here in the late 80s/early 90s as a mt mechanic.Best years of my life and amazing to see it now.I went back there to repair a truck last year,its incredible how derelict it is after just a few years it was truly immaculate when I was there.Still great to revisit my youth though.Thanks for the memories!!!


----------



## thirtyfootscrew (Aug 5, 2009)

I tried this place a while back and it looked WAY too occupied for me, could've been other explorers I guess but it didn't look like it - this post encourages me to try again though!


----------



## RiF (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a hedas up, but theirs a PR sensor on this tree...

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.962169&lon=-0.975062&z=19&r=0&src=msa


----------

